# Another Veggie falls victim to my Slate Tile Grilling Method



## petehalsted (Feb 19, 2018)

Guess what I like Brussel Sprouts!! I didn't know that.

These are the first I have eaten since my Dad forced some down my gullet sometime in the 1970's!!!

We love asparagus done on the slate, so I did some as well incase the sprouts were a fail. And I had a couple of portabellas left from last nights dinner prep, and I never miss a chance to put a portabella on the slate.

My Chicken got Chef Paul Blackened Redfish Magic, her got Cavenders. Both were flattened and done on the slate.

I have posted about grilling on slate tiles before, between that and my smoker, the stove is just for Breakfast and making homemade BBQ sauce!


----------

